# Rescatar Datos De Una Particion Xfs

## k4in

Hola de nuevo, el problema es que trate de agrandar la particion xfs que uso para mis archivos, pero tuve un problema inesperado y quedo atascado (ya se que debi haber respaldado), no puedo montar la particion, ya trate con xfs_check y marca

```
ERROR: cannot find log head/tail, run xfs_repair
```

ok corro xfs_repair y

```
Phase 1 - find and verify superblock... couldn't verify primary superblock - not enough secondary superblocks with matching geometry !!! attempting to find secondary superblock...
```

encuetra cadidatos para el superbloque secundario pero no funcionan, con el gparted me muestra la particion incluso con el espacio libre y ocupado, son 160gb, asi que me puse a investigar y di con dd_rescue, bien, entonces ejecuto

```
dd_rescue /dev/sdc2 /media/rescue/backup.img
```

parece ir todo bien, no se produce ningun error de lectura (dado que el disco esta en buen estado) y me crea una imagen de 217gb que es el tamaño de mi particion pero cuando trato de montar la imagen me marca este error

```
root@Quake:~# mount -o loop /media/rescue/backup.img /media/rescue2/ mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock
```

tampoco tengo que definir el sistema de archivos, cualquiera que pruebe devuelve

```
mount: /media/rescue/backup.img is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
```

tambien probe con foremost y me recupero 14gb de pura basura

ya estuve buscando pero no encuentro una solucion posible, los datos no son tan importantes eran 110gb de videos y lo demas drivers y software de windows y alguos tapices, lo que duele es el tiempo que me llevo acumularlo :'(

algun consejo u otro software que pueda utilizar?

----------

## i92guboj

Si las utilidades nativas de recuperación no funcionan, la cosa está complicada.

Google reporta esto en uno de los primeros resultados, aunque es comercial:

http://www.ufsexplorer.com/

Y si la corrupción es grande, puede que simplemente no quede nada por recuperar. XFS es uno de los sistemas menos resistentes a caídas del flujo eléctrico. Y las utilizades de xfs tienen la mala malísima costumbre de no comprobar tu sistema de ficheros al inicio (lo cual hace que cualquier corrupción pase inadvertida y se vaya acumulando).

En resumen: un sistema de ficheros a no usar a no ser que puedas garantizar un suministro eléctrico constante y estable.

En cualquier caso, y para evitar aún más corrupción, yo empezaría haciendo una copia de toda la partición con el comando dd.

```
dd if=/dev/hda5 of=backup.img
```

Cambia hda5 por la partición dañada, por supuesto.

Se que hay utilidades para identificar cabeceras de distintos tipos de ficheros dentro archivos masivos (ISOs y similares). Puede que exista algo para buscar video dentro de nuestro fichero img, aunque yo no conozco ninguna utilidad en concreto. Sin embargo, sin acceso al sistema de archivos, esto tan solo es posible si el archivo en cuestión se situa de forma consecutiva dentro de la image del disco. Si el archivo está fragmentado, entonces será imposible la recuperación.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No quiero ser pájaro de mal aguero (¿Cómo se hace la U con diéresis?) pero no le veo buena pinta a tu caso, las pocas veces que se me trabó una pc redimensionando particiones, nunca pude recuperar nada... 3 veces que yo recuerde, siempre con particiones FAT y para FAT32 hay diez millones de aplicaciones distintas que recuperan información... XFS? Dificil... 

Ese UFSExplorer que propone i92 tiene buena pinta pero como el mismo dice, si estaba fragmentado el disco, no hay tu tía.

De esto hace ya muchos años. Nunca mas volví a redimensionar una partición. Si vas a andar redimensionando, usa volúmenes en lugar de particiones. Las particiones como las conocemos no fueron hechas para ser cambiadas de tamaño.

Salud!

----------

## k4in

 *Quote:*   

> En cualquier caso, y para evitar aún más corrupción, yo empezaría haciendo una copia de toda la partición con el comando dd. 
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/hda5 of=backup.img
> ```
> ...

 

pero no es igual que ddrescue sin correccion de errores?, bueno de todas formas no puierdo nada con probar

tambien probe usf explorer pero no fue  de mucha utilidad

lo que pasa es que regrese de usar winsux porque no podia hacer funcionar  mi tarjeta de sonido (ni pude), asi que decidi usar la integrada con la salida spdif que no esta tan mal, asi si consigo fuentes con audio en ac3 o dts no experimento perdida de calidad, y ya que empezaba de nuevo queria probar xfs porque es mejor para archivos grandes (segun analizis), y deje reiserfs para mi /

----------

## kabutor

si te dio el fallo al redimensionar, has probado a recreear la particion original a su estado primero con fdisk manualmente?

Una vez hecho eso, prueba a darle un xfs_repair a ver si suena la flauta.

----------

## i92guboj

 *k4in wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   En cualquier caso, y para evitar aún más corrupción, yo empezaría haciendo una copia de toda la partición con el comando dd. 
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/hda5 of=backup.img
> ```
> ...

 

Si, es lo mismo. Perdona, no vi en tu mensaje original la parte donde hablas de ddrescue.

----------

## k4in

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> si te dio el fallo al redimensionar, has probado a recreear la particion original a su estado primero con fdisk manualmente?
> 
> Una vez hecho eso, prueba a darle un xfs_repair a ver si suena la flauta.

 

mmm como seria eso?, probe restaurando la tabla de particiones con testdisk de forma automatica pero no funciono

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

mala pinta. Parece que vas a tener que hacer una recuperacion en bruto. Que significa esto? Que puede que solo saques lo que devuelva el foremost. Pero no te confies... nada de ficheros grandes. Nada que este fragmentado va a ser recuperado... solo ficheros de poquitos megas, y como habras comprobado, sin nombre de archivo. Tal vez reparticionando se pueda hacer algo... prueba y error, me temo, y usa siempre la imagen sacada del dd. Sorry

Por otro lado, y en defensa de XFS: XFS no ha sido el problema. El problema ha sido un fallo mientras se reparticionaba! Si hubiera sido ReiserFS no hubiera pasado nada? Se ha perdido la tabla de particiones... no hay sistema de ficheros que soporte eso! Por otro ladao, la dificultad para reparar un XFS es la misma que para recuperar un ext3, ext2,... porque lo que vemos esta detras de un VFS. Para el foremost, da igual que haya sido vfat, ntfs o XFS!

Para los que leeis esto, aconsejare siempre usar XFS. Lo he usado desde RedHat 6, y jamas me ha dado un fallo, nunca he perdido un fichero. Nunca tuve que usar xfs_repair... ni en discos duros rotos! Esta corriendo en unos 25 de servidores de todo tipo, y almaceno unos 15Tb en la actualidad. Tambien lo tengo en portatiles donde le he dado muy mala vida. Y en VmWares que se han caido dos veces por dia en plena carga. Ha corrido en discos USB que se han apagado y desconectado decenas de veces en caliente. Tambien lo he usado en particiones LVM, donde he reparticionado y hecho ampliaciones.... y siempre ha funcionado a la perfeccion!

No digo que no tenga problemas... es lento para ficheros pequeños, y no le gusta que el disco se ponga en modo ahorro de energia. Pero si buscas seguridad en tus datos, no dudaria en usarlo!

Un saludo!

Pd. perdon si he sido demasiado apasionado en la defensa del XFS :)

----------

## k4in

uuuhh! que mal, bueno de todas formas ya voy recuperando 8gb (descargando otra vez!), con el foremost si saque una que otra cosa pero como mencionas nada muy grande, aunque lo mas gracioso es que saque unos videos y documentos que en mi vida habia visto   :Very Happy: 

offtopic: hay alguna forma de excluir las particiones para que no me las muestre el demonio hald?, me pone las que ya tengo montadas y hasta las de mi server con nfs

----------

